# Initial interview!



## Arniegirl (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi people,
I posted on here last week as I had a letter saying our initial application form had arrived at the LA. We now have an interview, at home, with a social worker. It is on February 1st. The letter said the session will be about three hours, and will include filling out CRB forms! What sorts of things will they talk about? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Good luck to all others waiting to foster or adopt!
Arniegirlx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Arniegirl - what great news!!!

Our interview was fine and there is nothing to be worried about at all.  We went to the head office for ours and it was with 2 SW.  We completed our CRB forms etc with another lady and then the 2 sw came in.

We really sat and talked about ourselves, how we met etc, our families, friends, support network etc, why we decided on adoption - i got a bit upset at this point but they said not to worry as its quite normal to cry etc - and talked about what type of child/ren we would like and why etc.  The hours went by really quickly and we did not feel under pressure at all - the ladies were lovely and made us feel really relaxed.  They said we seemed a lovely couple and offered us a place on the prep course there and then which we were delighted with!!

Good luck and be yourself. xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi ArnieGirl

Great News.  Our first interview (just realised it was about 3 years ago now - how time flies!) covered our motivation to go for adoption, what support we had, a general chat about ourselves and a quick look around the house to ensure it was suitable for the number and age ranges we were going for.  We also did the CRB check forms.

It was all very relaxed and as Alex says, just be yourself.  Good luck

Karen x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Our initial interview with the first set of SW from the first LA was 3.5 - 4 hours long!!

It was really relaxed and as the others have said just based on lots of questions about ourselves and why we want to adopt.

We are now changing to another LA so we have to do the whole thing again....!!

Good luck with yours  

T x


----------



## viper (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Arniegirl.  It sounds like we're both in the same boat.  My initial interview is taking place on 30th January.  I'm really looking forward to it but admit to feeling a little scared about the whole experience.  I suppose I feel like this because it's a whole new experience and I just don't know what to expect.  We know that there are two social workers coming around to see us.  The few comments off Alex, Karen and Milktray have been helpful so at least I have a rough idea what to expect.  

I'll let you know how it goes.  Let me know how it goes for you too . . .  Good luck.


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi Viper and Arniegirl - we have our first interview on the 30th too! Wow - 3 of us all going through the same thing at the same time! I am quite anxious about it really - I will be getting out the dusters and hoover, thats for sure!


----------



## viper (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, our initial interview took place today.  It was a very relaxed affair.  Just a lot of chatting about our general lifestyle and things we expected to happen in the future.  The SW was then going back to the office and will ring me on Thursday to see where we go from here.  There was a lot of time included in the interview for us both to ask any questions we wanted.

I guess this is the start of the waiting game . . . Speak to you all soon.  Hope your interview went well today too Herbaltea and good luck for tomorrow Arniegirl.


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi - Glad your interview went well Viper. I was so scared about ours - spent all weekend cleaning! It was fine though, but the it seems a very long road to go until finally getting our family. I think it will be about a year until we get approved and then up to a 2 year wait to be matched. However, because we would prefer a boy up to 6, apparently it could be quicker? Our local prep course isn't till June, so we may go to another to speed things up a bit.

Its really great to have the support of others going through the same thing!


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Great news Girls, glad the meets went well and you are both finally on your way to motherhood!!


----------



## Arniegirl (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi!
We had our interview on Wednesday and were really nervous beforehand, but it went well. We bought some posh biscuits to have with the tea or coffee, but were too nervous to eat anything in the interview!! 
It lasted 3 and a half hours but was quite relaxed.The good news is that we may get on the April prep course! Fingers crossed. Herbaltea and Viper, glad it went well for you!
All the best!
Arniegirlx


----------



## viper (Dec 7, 2005)

Hiya girls,

I'm pleased we're all on our way.  We've been accepted onto the March prep course but we might have to delay it until May as DH may not be able to get time off in March.  Never mind, what's another couple of months when we've waiting so long for a family.  Good luck to all of us and lets keep in touch.  It's nice to see others going through the same thing.


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi,  I have a few questions I would like to ask about the initial interview.

We are considering adoption and will commence the process after we have recovered from IVF and decided that it is the route we definitely want to take.  We are too fragile at the moment but are looking into options now rather than making decisions.

I have heard that you are required to demonstrate experience of children- I worked with teenagers 20 years ago but have not had any other experience at all.  Does this matter?
My partner is training to be a teacher, but so far his experience of children is very limited.  So we are not doing very well!

I am also concerned about my age, and actually, whether I will come across OK to social services as a potential and fit mother. I really don't know whether my views on child rearing are acceptable as I have never discussed them with anyone. I read somewhere that a couple was rejected because they had too many books in the house and and the sw felt they would have high expectations of the child. Does this sort of thing really happen?

The other issue I believe they want to see is  family support. We don't have that either!  I have no family alive at all and my DH's family are living abroad. It will just be us and the child.    Does anyone think that this will cause us a problem if we don't have a family network?

Thanks for your help in anticipation.


roze xxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Roze - you know me from abroadies - i am a social wprker and nothing you have said would lead to automatic disqualification - they do look at all of the issues you have mentioned but they should be looking for positives rather than negatives, for example you may lack close family but have a wide and wonderful circle of close friends and I am sure that you ahve an awful lot to offer a child in terms of love, attention.
If you are concerned that you don't have much experience with children, maybe you could see if there is any voluntary work in your area such as helping children with reading in school or at a playsheme etc - this would demonstrate your commitment and willingness to learn and get involved - i know you are ayt a inbetweenie stage at the mo - take this time to explore the issues and address so you feel more confident if or when you apply
good luck Roze
love caseyxxx


----------



## Vrivri (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello all

*Arniegirl*, I have the pre course too end April, maybe we meet there? Anybody else?
It seems that we have to do coursework in between courses. My God. 

*Roze*, I understand your problem. We do not have family around either as we are both from different countries. Why do we have to prove so much that we can have children? 'Normal' parents do not have to prove anything. It is not fair. 

About working with children. Do 'normal' parents have any previous experience? Well, we have to have a degree in Education! 

Sorry guys but this frustrates me a lot but we do not have a choice. Yes, we have to get some experience somewhere. Luckily I am a volunteer class assistant in a school and I do charity work with children. So maybe I am already qualified super mum!

*Roze*, you can do some volunteering work at the weekends or so. Anything helps!

Good luck to all of you 

Vrivri


----------

